# Remove adhesive



## NOPALITO24 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey,

I either have an old roll of heat transfer tape to move the rhinestone pattern from the template to the garment- or used the wrong pressure and heat settings but I now have some
adhesive from the transfer tape on the garment after pressing. Does anyone know how to remove the adhesive from the garment? or how to use?

thanks.. any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Can you reheat the area and try to peel it or is a sticky mess?
Sandy jo


----------



## NOPALITO24 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks.. I will try this and figure out how to absorb the adhesive, its not a mess just a layer that you can see.

thanks again!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Are you sure it is Transfer sheet glue or is a box where the press was? 

If it looks like a box where the press was it could be a moisture box, from loss of moisture when pressing the shirt.

Most of the time that comes back, you can also sprinkle a lil water on to force it back faster. Just a Thought.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I had a tape that left some adhesive around the edges and what I did was put a piece of scrap material over the glue spot and pressed it with a household iron and it came off.


----------



## NOPALITO24 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you I will try this today.


----------



## wtjacj (Jul 5, 2010)

i have used a towel to remove glue before 
just put the towel over the glue and repress 
make sure your heat press platen is clean and glue free 
good luck


----------

